# Instalar gentoo en Mac Book Pro 6.2

## Juan Facundo

Bueno, quiero contar como fué esto, tal vez a alguien le sirva de ayuda.

Esta es una maquina que salio en mediados del 2010, según leí, y llegó a mis manos de una manera casi impensada. Claro, venía con sus sistema original (que todavia no se lo saco del todo), y sabía que le iba a poner linux, y que iba a ser gentoo.

La cosa no es tan dificil en cuanto a que hay al menos para este modelo mucho soporte, y al menos hasta ahora le he hecho funcionar todos los dispositivos que me he propuesto. Me quedan probar la cámara web, el infrarrojo, la 2da salida de video, la segunda salida de audio y creo que nada mas. Lo demás me funciona todo. Seguimos:

Este tutorial está basado en el wiki de gentoo, http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Apple_Macbook_Pro_Retina , que con eso me funcionó casi todo. Solo tuve que hacer unas diferencias a la hora de configurar la red inalámbrica. Transcribo parte del tutorial:

Desde el sistema ios, hay que instalar "refit" que es un uefi boot loader para mac: http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c1s1_install.html, esto nos dara luego la opcion de iniciar nuestro sistema con linux. Todavia no reemplazo esta aplicacion, vendría a hacer el trabajo de grub2 o elilo. También hay que achicar la partición original y crear una nueva para nuestro linux. Usen la herramienta "diskutlity" para ello.

Para poder instalar, debí iniciar con ubuntu lts 12.4 amd64. Como no me funciona la lectora dvd, lo puse en un pendrive siguiendo las instrucciones de la pagina de ubunt: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx

Una vez hecho esto, dejan el pendrive y reinician la mac, presionando la tecla "option". Verán que hay una nueva opcion de arranque. No se los muestra con el nombre de ubuntu, pero ahi esta!. Elijan probar ubuntu, no instalarlo.

El resto de la instalación es igual que instalar gentoo en cualquier compu. Lo que sigue es solo como configurar el nucleo para que pueda arrancar en mac, con soporte para sus dispositivos. Lo único que no vamos a hacer es instalr el gestor de arranque, por ahora. Para esta instalación, se usará el método de arranque llamado "efi kernel stub" hay otros. pero ahora usaremos este. Para eso habilitamos en las opciones del nucleo:

 *procesor type and features ---> wrote:*   

> [*] EFI runtime service support                                                                    │ │  
> 
>   │ │                             [*]   EFI stub support

 mas abajo: *Quote:*   

> [*] Built-in kernel command line                                                                   │ │  
> 
>   │ │                             (root=/dev/sda3) Built-in kernel command string

 

En esta ultima linea deben colocar el sistema de archivos donde se encuentra instalado nuestro gentoo. A mi me quedo en /dev/sda3, pero puede ser diferente. Esto lo saben desde el momento que montan la paticion para descompirimir el stage3 de gentoo. Aca se asume que no se necesita un initramfs. Si lo necesita, este sistema de arranque puede no ser el mas sencillo.

Las que siguen son las opciones que tuve que habilitar en el nucleo:

 *Device drivers, Input devices support, mice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <*>   Apple USB BCM5974 Multitouch trackpad support 

 

 *Device drivers, Hardware monitoring support wrote:*   

> <*>   Apple SMC (Motion sensor, light sensor, keyboard backlight) 

 

 *Device drivers, Graphics support wrote:*   

> <*> Nouveau (nVidia) cards                                                                         │ │  
> 
>   │ │                             (5)   Maximum debug level                                                                          │ │  
> 
>   │ │                             (3)   Default debug level                                                                          │ │  
> ...

 

 *Device drivers, Graphics support, backlight & LCD device support wrote:*   

>  <*>     Apple Backlight Driver

 

 *Device drivers, X86 platform specific device drivers wrote:*   

> <*>   Apple Gmux Driver

 

 *Device drivers, Multimedia support wrote:*   

> [*]   Media USB Adapters  ---> 

 

 *Device drivers, Soud card support, <*>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->, [*]   PCI sound devices  --->, <*>   Intel HD Audio  ---> wrote:*   

> --- Intel HD Audio                                                                                 │ │  
> 
>   │ │                             (2048) Pre-allocated buffer size for HD-audio driver                                               │ │  
> 
>   │ │                             [*]   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver                                                    │ │  
> ...

 

 *Devise drivers, Broadcomspecific AMBA wrote:*   

> <M> BCMA support                                                                                   │ │  
> 
>   │ │                             [*]   Support for BCMA on PCI-host bus                                                             │ │  
> 
>   │ │                             [*] BCMA Broadcom GBIT MAC COMMON core driver                                                      │ │  
> ...

 

 *Devise drivers, [*] Network device support  --->, [*]   Wireless LAN  ---> wrote:*   

> <M>   Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver

 

 *[*] Networking support  --->, -*-   Wireless  ---> wrote:*   

> [*]     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility

 

Bueno, con estas opciones, compilan el nucleo y los modulos. Una vez hecho esto, mountan la unidad efi, que casi siempre es /dev/sda1, en algun directorio "/tempo", por ej; crean una carpeta /tempo/EFI/Boot y ahi dentro copiamos el "bzImage" con el nombre cambiado y la extension ".efi", quedaría por ejemplo:  *Quote:*   

>  #cp /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /tempo/EFI/Boot/gentoo-linux_310.efi

 

No es necesario instalar un gestor de arranque, ya que "refit" es uno y reconocerá luego nuestro gentoo linux. Debemos completar la instalación de gentoo como en cualquier maquina y reiniciar. Refit debería reconocer y mostrar la opcion de inicar con gentoo linux.

Obs:

Para que nuestra red inalámbrica funciones, debemos tener copiados en nuestro sistema, los firmware que son requeridos por el hardware. Yo en mi caso los copié del mismo sistema de ubuntu, ya vienen incluidos.  *Quote:*   

> TuxBookPro linux # ls /lib/firmware/brcm/ -lh
> 
> total 1,2M
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 264K oct 19 14:03 bcm4329-fullmac-4.bin
> ...

 

Las luces del teclado funcionan bien, solo que hasta donde pude ver, no hay un paquete gestor de esta funcion. La prueba de ello es haciendo un 'echo' al dispositivo:  *Quote:*   

> TuxBookPro linux # echo 120 > /sys/class/leds/smc::kbd_backlight/brightness

  en este caso le di un valor de 120, pero puede ser 0 = apagadas hasta 255 = iluminacion máxima.

Esta rutina hace un trabajo muy bueno, la saqué de este sitio: http://www.mabishu.com/blog/2010/06/24/macbook-pro-keyboard-backlight-keys-on-ubuntu-gnulinux/ *Quote:*   

> BACKLIGHT=$(cat /sys/class/leds/smc::kbd_backlight/brightness)
> 
> INCREMENT=15
> 
> if [ $UID -ne 0 ]; then
> ...

 

Yo lo guardé en el dir /usr/bin; luego: chmod 755 /usr/bin/keyborad-backligjt.sh. Probamos el script:  *Quote:*   

> sudo keyboard-backlight up

  para aumentar la luz. Ponemos down para bajar, off para apagado y total para iluminacion total.

Para usarlo a traves del comando sudo,sin que nos pida clave, editamos el archivo /etc/sudoers y agregamos las lineas

 *Quote:*   

> Cmnd_Alias CMDS = /path/to/your/script/keyboard-backlight
> 
> %admin ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: CMDS

 

Luego queda asociarlo con los "atajos de aplicacion" del sistema de escritorio que usen.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> no hay un paquete gestor de esta funcion 

 

no sé funcionará con el tuyo, yo usaba pommed en mi viejo macbook pro ( está en portage).

Asegúrate de editar el archivo de configuración antes de lanzar el demonio.

Para cargar los distintos sistemas operativos yo tb. usaba refit aunque ahora en teoría se puede usar tb. grub2.

gracias y saluetes

----------

## Juan Facundo

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no sé funcionará con el tuyo, yo usaba pommed en mi viejo macbook pro ( está en portage).
> 
> Asegúrate de editar el archivo de configuración antes de lanzar el demonio.
> 
> gracias y saluetes

 no sabia de ese paquete, luego lo pruebo, gracias por el dato.

----------

## gringo

tb. puedes usar pbbuttonsd con el use acpi y macbook aunque este está en principio solo pensado para los viejos powerbooks ( que eran ppc y no x86_64).

nunca he probao, en el macbook pro siempre he usado pommed.

saluetes

----------

## Juan Facundo

Gracias de nuevo..

----------

